# Cheap Gamming Laptop under 45k



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 2, 2013)

I want a gaming Laptop which can run almost every game on High,Medium and low setting with out any lag. These laptop i have found after a lots of search.If your are want to prefer me any other cheap Laptop feel free to Suggest.
My Budget is 650 USD or 45,000 INR

I Want to play High hardware Requiremen Game on Med or low Setting without lag
GTA IV & V
Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 and The Run
Battlefield 3 and upcomming 4
The Amazing Spider-man 
Crysis 3
Metro last Night


Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN 
Processor: 3rd G Intel core i5 3230M 2.6 Ghz 
with Turbo Boost upto 3.1 Ghz 
Ram: 6 GB DDR3 expandable upto 8 GB 
Hard Disk: SATA II 5400 rpm 1 Tb 
OS: Windows 8 64 bit 
Display: 1366 x 768 (15.6 Inch) 
HD LED Anti Reflective Display 
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 8750M 2 GB GDDR3 


Acer Aspire V3-571G
Processor: 2nd G Intel core i5 2450M 2.5
Ghz with Turbo Boost 3.1 Ghz
Ram: 4 GB DDR3 expandable upto 8GB
Hard Disk: SATA 5400rpm 500 GB
OS: Windows 7 Home Basic
Display: 15.6 inch Active Matrix TFT Color 
LCD Display with LED Backlit
(CineCrystal Technology)
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M 2 GB DDR3 



The only thing matters to me is Gaming and the Resolution if 1366 x 768 or if 1920 x 1080 then Great and any other thing not matter to like processor,Hard and Ram.


For those who says 
This laptops are not enough for these game acer has a GT 630m which can run all these game on medium Setting


----------



## NearCry (Sep 2, 2013)

You can also look at Dell Inspiron 14R(5421) and HP Pavilion M4-1003TX as both of these have GT730M as graphics card which is better than GT630M and ATI 8750M. Both of these are priced near 45k. 

hp-pavilion-m4-1003tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-6gb-750gb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdh53qhcheyfnh?pid=COMDH53ZXHTS2VKV&ref=01913c74-7c95-43cf-9013-77f896783b8d

Dell-Inspiron-14R-5421-Laptop-3rd-gen-i3-3227U-Win-8-4GB-500GB-2GB-/151105080020?pt=IN_PC_Laptops&hash=item232e908ad4


However if you can increase your budget to 50k (less than 50k too if you can find a discount coupon) you can very well get Dell 15R SE with 1920x1080 screen with ATI 7730 2GB graphics

Dell-15R-SE-i7-3rd-Gen-2GB-ATI-8GB-750GB-Full-HD-1920x1080-Bklt-Keyboard-/321195275798?pt=IN_PC_Laptops&hash=item4ac8baf616


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2013)

Check this one :
Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay

The GPU is on par with GT750M & the CPU is approx equal to i5 3230M (actually bit worse but not noticable) 

Other option:
Dell 15R SE, i7 3rd Gen, 2GB ATI, 8GB, 1TB, Full HD(1920x1080), Backlit Keyboard | eBay

Its CPU is great + FHD display + Backlit keyboard but no manufacturer warranty. Also GPU is 7730M, which is worse than 8850M in above laptop. (It is the one suggested by the above person)

For gaming GPU matters more, so I would suggest the first laptop due to better GPU & manufacturer warranty


----------



## $hadow (Sep 2, 2013)

+1 for dell 3537


----------



## NearCry (Sep 2, 2013)

I wouldnt really suggest the dell 3537 coz of its low clock speed of 1.8 Ghz and also the processor is an energy saver ULV which does not have very good performance while gaming. You can compare the processors benchmarks here 
PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End

Also because at that price you can get i7 or i5 ones clocked at 2.5-2.6 Ghz and they do matter in performance, though i admit 3537 does indeed have better graphics card. So its better to look for its performance reviews and benchmarks before buying.
A little comparison between the two graphics card can be foud here
compare=radeon-hd-8850m-2gb-gddr5-vs-geforce-gt-730m

Also be on the lookout as it comes with both 1366x768 and 1920x1080 screens :/


----------



## RON28 (Sep 3, 2013)

Go for lenovo Z500 or Sony 15E series.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 3, 2013)

NearCry said:


> I wouldnt really suggest the dell 3537 coz of its low clock speed of 1.8 Ghz and also the processor is an energy saver ULV which does not have very good performance while gaming. You can compare the processors benchmarks here
> PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End
> 
> Also because at that price you can get i7 or i5 ones clocked at 2.5-2.6 Ghz and they do matter in performance, though i admit 3537 does indeed have better graphics card. So its better to look for its performance reviews and benchmarks before buying.
> ...


That 4th gen i7 ULV is just a bit worse than 3rd gen i5 3230M in benchmarks. In real life no visible difference. But its GPU is equivalent to GT750M, which is obviously better than GT740M of Z500( Sony has i5 ULV, which is even more worse)

Source: Notebook check


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 4, 2013)

i dont know what notebookcheck page u are seeing, but AFAIK notebookcheck doesnt have a single game performance bechmark for 8850m .
Best case u can see is for 8870m , which is ahead by like 5% MAX from 650m, but at the same time loses out in games like AC3 SEVERLY, which obviously prefer NVIDIA cards.
So there is simply no way that 8850m is equivalent to a 750m ,which will only get better with future drivers, unlike ATi cards


----------



## NearCry (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ Thats what i was also saying. There is no performance benchmarks or FPS data as of date (that i could  find ) for games for both the i7 4700U processor and 8850M graphics card. As such you cannot judge just by looking and randomly guessing at specs , heck even the specs are not better than 750M and other processors that you get in that price range are way better. IMO the processors that you get in 45k are not just slightly better they are like 3 times higher in benchmark ranking and a 1.8Ghz ULV processor just doesnt cut it for gaming, until any benchmark study proves me wrong .


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 22, 2013)

NearCry said:


> You can also look at Dell Inspiron 14R(5421) and HP Pavilion M4-1003TX as both of these have GT730M as graphics card which is better than GT630M and ATI 8750M. Both of these are priced near 45k.
> 
> hp-pavilion-m4-1003tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-6gb-750gb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdh53qhcheyfnh?pid=COMDH53ZXHTS2VKV&ref=01913c74-7c95-43cf-9013-77f896783b8d
> 
> ...




First on Hp Pavilion M4 has Heating Problem
Second one has U Processor which is not too good for Gaming
3rd One has GPU which is only 1 class higher then AMD Radeon HD 8750M (Notebookcheck.net)


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 22, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Check this one :
> Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay
> 
> The GPU is on par with GT750M & the CPU is approx equal to i5 3230M (actually bit worse but not noticable)
> ...




The first laptop you have suggested have very Good GPU, but its CPU is very worse even from many i5 Processors
Is it available in store in New Dehli and at which Price ???

Second laptop review i posted above


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 22, 2013)

NearCry said:


> I wouldnt really suggest the dell 3537 coz of its low clock speed of 1.8 Ghz and also the processor is an energy saver ULV which does not have very good performance while gaming. You can compare the processors benchmarks here
> PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End
> 
> Also because at that price you can get i7 or i5 ones clocked at 2.5-2.6 Ghz and they do matter in performance, though i admit 3537 does indeed have better graphics card. So its better to look for its performance reviews and benchmarks before buying.
> ...



You are right but HD 8850M has very Low Core Speed..........


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 22, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Go for lenovo Z500 or Sony 15E series.



Will 1 GB VRam of z500 Perform Same like 2 GB VRam. I also had listen when the Graphics Require more Ram then GPU started using System Ram if it true then i add 4 GB more Ram in z500 and it will perform same as 2 GB VRam ???


----------



## Gaurav139 (Sep 22, 2013)

Check out the z500 with 1gb 740m i think it is the best out there in this price category.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 23, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> First on Hp Pavilion M4 has Heating Problem
> Second one has U Processor which is not too good for Gaming
> 3rd One has GPU which is only 1 class higher then AMD Radeon HD 8750M (Notebookcheck.net)



may i know what is your source of saying that Hp Pavilion m4 has heating issues?? I was thinking of buying that laptop


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Check this one :
> Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay
> 
> The GPU is on par with GT750M & the CPU is approx equal to i5 3230M (actually bit worse but not noticable)
> ...



The laptop in  with 3537 ebay is an import from other country and* Dell will provide no warranty or service after sales. i already have talked sessions with dell customer relations and they clearly told that this product is discontinued for India, Dell India has other laptops in that price range and they are nowhere near having that unit in India warehouse or display*.

Same offer with even a bit lower price is there in shop-clues too...so consider this as a warning to buyers.


PFB similar chat log snippet with a colleague of mine...he had the same offer checked in ebay


_"09/05/2013 11:56:30PM	Agent (Meg_G): "Hi , how can I help you today?"
09/05/2013 11:57:06PM	gangadhara: "There si offer in ebay about Dell Inspiron 3537 Intel Core i7 4th Generation 4500U"
09/05/2013 11:57:20PM	gangadhara: "how about the laptop calibure and actual price"
09/05/2013 11:59:24PM	Agent (Meg_G): "We no longer offer the Dell Inspiron 3537."
09/06/2013 12:00:25AM	gangadhara: "since when you have stopped..this prodcut..if i buy now then dell will provide the warranty"
09/06/2013 12:00:44AM	gangadhara: "Please refer below link"
09/06/2013 12:00:47AM	gangadhara: "*www.ebay.in/itm/321200324904#vi-content"
09/06/2013 12:01:15AM	Agent (Meg_G): "We do not have the same promotions at eBay. We have new Inspiron systems that you may chcek."_


@OP There is no laptop in that price range which can play latest or upcoming games in all-high settings. you can expect playable fps at medium-high-low combo at HD or HD+ res. GT630M is not even worth mentioning in such case. GT740M promises a bit, for now it would be pretty good for your req, you can also go for Samsung with GT650M as well.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 26, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> may i know what is your source of saying that Hp Pavilion m4 has heating issues?? I was thinking of buying that laptop



Sorry But all hp laptops have heating problem i have read many reviews on hp Laptop also in this laptop there are 3 Reviews on flipkart out of which 1 have Heating Problem....


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 26, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> The laptop in  with 3537 ebay is an import from other country and* Dell will provide no warranty or service after sales. i already have talked sessions with dell customer relations and they clearly told that this product is discontinued for India, Dell India has other laptops in that price range and they are nowhere near having that unit in India warehouse or display*.
> 
> Same offer with even a bit lower price is there in shop-clues too...so consider this as a warning to buyers.
> 
> ...




Alright it is Imported from Thailand....


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 30, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> Sorry But all hp laptops have heating problem i have read many reviews on hp Laptop also in this laptop there are 3 Reviews on flipkart out of which 1 have Heating Problem....



sorry man, but most of your posts in many threads are either completely off the facts or based on your own assumptions without any solid data. I need confirmation of anything before i can believe it, and like you said, only 1 out the three reviewers on flipkart faced the issue, and the top review is very well written and seems more authentic to me.
link : HP Pavilion M4-1003TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 1, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> sorry man, but most of your posts in many threads are either completely off the facts or based on your own assumptions without any solid data. I need confirmation of anything before i can believe it, and like you said, only 1 out the three reviewers on flipkart faced the issue, and the top review is very well written and seems more authentic to me.
> link : HP Pavilion M4-1003TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



If my Post are based on my assumption then you tell me you are going to buy laptop it has GPU 64 bit or 128 bit.Also do you think Gaming on 14 inch screen is worse then 15.6 ???


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2013)

Relax both of you this is going off topic.  
Now unknownprice have you shortlisted any particular laptop.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Relax both of you this is going off topic.
> Now unknownprice have you shortlisted any particular laptop.



No,but search CONTINUE!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ did you check out Lenovo z500???


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Oct 2, 2013)

I suggest you wait for the New Lenovo Z510


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 4, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^ did you check out Lenovo z500???



Yes! But GT 740M 64 bit is Wrose.I was planning to HP Pavilion m4 but he has low Resolution and also i don't knw his Graphic Card Is 128 bit or 64 bit............ 

For how long I have to Wait ???


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> Yes! But GT 740M 64 bit is Wrose.I was planning to HP Pavilion m4 but he has low Resolution and also i don't knw his Graphic Card Is 128 bit or 64 bit............
> 
> For how long I have to Wait ???



Festival are round the corner and since you have waited this long I would advise you to wait a bit more. Who knows you may find a good deal in due time.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> That 4th gen i7 ULV is just a bit worse than 3rd gen i5 3230M in benchmarks. In real life no visible difference. But its GPU is equivalent to GT750M, which is obviously better than GT740M of Z500( Sony has i5 ULV, which is even more worse)
> 
> Source: Notebook check



+1 for AMD Radeon HD 8750m


----------



## bhvm (Oct 20, 2013)

If you're into gaming, I'll suggest skip intel entirely and go for AMD A10 with dual graphics. My sister brought one (She's in Media) and performance is First class!

Search for AMD A10 on Flipkart.


----------

